

Build a $100 Virtual Reality Telepresence Robot - prbuckley
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/dodocase/diy-virtual-reality-open-source-future/posts/1074185

======
prbuckley
Smartphones and the internet are an intriguing platform for Virtual Reality to
be built on. This looks like a really interesting robotics hobbiest project
that will push the boundries of what we thought could be done with a
smartphone and VR.

------
evansda11
I want one!

